# Anyone a member of The 1 in 12 club Bradford?



## Part 2 (May 2, 2012)

The Mob are playing and it seems at this venue it's members and their guests only.

Gig is a week on Saturday


----------



## elfman (May 2, 2012)

For gigs you don't have to be a member usually. If its not the case then there will be plenty of members present without their 2 guest slot filled, so I'm sure someone will allow you in as their guest, it's a friendly place


----------



## Part 2 (May 2, 2012)

The flyer says you need to be a member. It does seem a cool place though so I'll see about getting over there.


----------



## krink (May 3, 2012)

hope you get it sorted CB, I've been dying to see the mob since they started playing again, saw some youtube stuff and they sound pretty good still.


----------



## elfman (May 3, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> The flyer says you need to be a member. It does seem a cool place though so I'll see about getting over there.


 
I think they have to say that for legal reasons but try phoning the club up, so you can 'make friends' with a member before you go and then you can be their guest


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 3, 2012)

We run a simillar members only club and for gigs we have someone at the door with the guest book signing folk in. Unless you turn up swigging special brew and chanting about white power I doubt you'll have a problem getting in.

There are lots of other reasons for having a members only licence, but not least among them is that a private members club is the only type of bar you can run where the police are not entitled to stroll in with no warrant. For social centres like the 1 in 12 which are so often the target of disproportionate piggie surveillance and harassment (our centre was home to a certain Mark Kennedy for many years) it's important to have that option of saying, you ain't a member, fuck off.


----------

